

Let's be Clear: I didn't invent Bitcoin - ook
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/weekend/2011/1008/1224305442727.html

======
ook
A follow up to [https://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/10/03/141011155/did-
a-r...](https://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/10/03/141011155/did-a-reporter-
just-solve-the-bitcoin-mystery)

Which was discussed in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3068991>

------
satoshi
Isn't Wei Dai more likely? Dai wrote the original paper on b-money, Satoshi's
coding style is remarkably similar to Dai's, and bitcoin makes extensive use
of Dai's Crypto++ library. Dai doesn't like attention.

~~~
kiba
Wei Dai said that Satoshi independently thought of and invent bitcoin without
reading his b-money article until after the fact. At least that's what I
remember

~~~
satoshi
So either Wei Dai isn't Satoshi, or he doesn't want to admit it. That doesn't
help because we already knew that whoever is Satoshi doesn't want to admit it.

~~~
EwanG
But... But... you ARE satoshi... unless you are claiming that case matters
here... :-)

------
ff0066mote
Why does it matter who came up with the idea for bitcoin? The protocol and the
code are freely available for anyone to review.

I don't understand why people are pursuing a guy who didn't do anything wrong
and doesn't want to be found.

~~~
Game_Ender
There is one reason: If you think bitcoin is some kind of pyramid like scam he
is going to make a lot of money from it. As the creator he was able to
accumulate many bitcoins while mining was still easy.

------
Mithrandir
"'I think he didn’t get my sense of humour there – maybe it was a little dry
for him,' Clear says. Above all, though, he says, 'I have never been deeply
interested in economics.'"

Wait, so it was just a big misunderstanding?

------
gojomo
Ok, cue everyone with any background in crypto or P2P disclaiming they are
Satoshi.

"I am _not_ Spartacus."

